# Older Craftsman 113.299040 good saw?



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

I found this on craigslist and was wondering if it might be worth buying, I was thinking of buying a jobsite saw new but after hearing so many people say buy a used contractors saw I went looking.

Opinions?


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

The parts are worth more than the asking price, so it's a safe buy if it runs. They might even take less. Just the size and mass give it some advantages over a jobsite saw, though the fence is usually the weak link with those saws. I'd definitely give it a go….it's very low risk IMO. If you don't care for it, it shouldn't be hard to sell it for about what you paid. With something like a Delta T2 fence upgrade for $150, you'd have a nice saw for < $275.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

I use these craftsman table saws.
knotscott is right, the fence is weak link.
To give you idea how long they last…..mine is 34 years old. Used it almost every day for 9 years in cabinet making business.
I have made upgrades to mine to suit my needs.
Price is right--GO FOR IT.


----------



## Broglea (Dec 9, 2009)

I use that same saw just about everyday. Runs strong. The advice already given is spot on.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

Watch out guys… This is contradicting… On the other blog It says no to Craftsman. Now just for $110 old you want to buy above Craftsman.. WHY … Just read first the blog and decide for yourself.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Excellent, he says the motor was recently changed. I am going to make sure its still an induction motor and rated at atleast the 1hp of the original.

How weak is the fence? Any sites show how to upgrade the fence, not sure I want to get into that.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Most of the induction motors on the Emerson saws were 13 or 14 amp, rated between 1hp and 1.5hp. The new motor should be worth close the asking the price. That's a left tilt saw so the motor rotation should be clockwise (or at least reversible), RPM should be in the range of 3450….it could also be 1725 if they changed the pulley diameters accordingly.

The original fence will work, but it's cumbersome. Structurally it's fairly heavy gauge steel and tends to last a long time…they're just a bit sloppy. The fence should fetch $20-$30 on Ebay to help offset the costs of a new one. Lots of people have upgraded the fences, so…a) I don't think it's too tough to do, and b) there should be lots of info available if you need it. Even if you have to drill into the saw table, cast iron actually drills pretty easily…far easier than steel.

As always, buy the tool, not the brand…


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm going to go look at it later today, not sure I have room for when Im not using it but I will stretch things if I really want it.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

The fence will work. You need to double check for parallel to the blade. Once it is locked in place it will stay.
The other blog is in regards to buying NEW craftsman table saw. Comparing apple to oranges.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

I got it! It is in really good condition and the fence is everything that I wanted and nothing that I didn't need. There is just a slight amount of rust on the splitter and the stamped steel wings that a little elbow grease and some Rustoleum will take care of just fine.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Cool….get it aligned, put a decent blade on it, and you'll be ready to make some dust! Congrats.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

It actually came with a good blade on it!


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey all, over the last week I have stripped the saw down to parade rest, cleaned and painted the stand, steel wings and a few of the small parts. It is looking real nice. One part that has a little surface rust that I cant get apart is the splitter/pawls because they are put together with these push star washer things that aren't made for ease of removal.

It aligned very easily, I don't see what people mean by contractor saws being hard to align. I have a link belt on the way as well as a Leecraft ZCI. It won't be long and I will be sawin' wood!


----------

